# Como usar crepera americana en España. Falta de energía.



## piloro (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola a todos, 
compré una crepera en EEUU, y ahora la traje a España. Me gustaria seguir usándola, pero claro, en EEUU se funciona con 110v y en en España con 220v. Esto es fácil de solucionar con un adaptador, pero según veo en la descripción del dispositivo, funciona con 1300 w. 

"UL approved with 110 volts, 1300 watts and 12" (esta es la url del dispositivo)

Todos los convertidores que he visto me dan pocos watios aunque me lo conviertan en 220v, pero desconozco como podria funcionary tengo miedo de dañarla y finalmente romperla. 

¿alguien sabe qué podria hacer para poder usar esta crepera (que hace unos crepes buenísimos) en España?.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola.

Usa un transformador reductor de voltaje de 220Vca a 110Vca a 2000W o más.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## piloro (Jul 11, 2016)

Ya los había visto, pero cosas como esta  es demasiado grande y costoso, y no se si me saldría rentable. ¿no hay nada más portable?. Yo no he encontrado nada que sea mas pequeño, sin llegar a un mínimo válido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 11, 2016)

Cualquier cosa que uses para ir de 220 a 110V con 1300W te va a salir caro, y tal vez te convenga comprar una crepera nueva ajustada a la tension de tu pais antes que invertir en un autotrafo de 2kW...


----------



## piloro (Jul 11, 2016)

Pues la verdad es que si, ya había pensando en esa posibilidad. 
Gracias a todos!


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

La idea del Transformador es inviable por su elevado precio.

Afortunadamente ese aparato presenta una carga puramente Resistiva, si ponemos un Diodo en serie con la Resistencia, esta funcionaria la mitad del tiempo, habría que buscar un Diodo que soportara  220V y a 10Amp.

Otra posible solución es acoplar un Dimer y ajustarlo a 110VCA de salida, estos aparatitos suelen ser muy baratos.

Sal U2


----------



## piloro (Jul 11, 2016)

Hola Miguelus, 
muchas gracias por tu aportación, pero no he entendido absolutamente nada de lo que has dicho.  ¿podrias detallar algo más tu respuesta?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 11, 2016)

piloro dijo:


> Hola Miguelus,
> muchas gracias por tu aportación, pero no he entendido absolutamente nada de lo que has dicho.  ¿podrias detallar algo más tu respuesta?
> 
> Saludos.



Si colocas un *diodo* rectificador en serie entre la red eléctrica domiciliaria y tu crepera la tensión eficaz sobre esta se reduce a aproximadamente la mitad.

Un *dimmer* es un switch electrónico que conecta la tensión de la red eléctrica de forma que esta queda deformada reduciendo su tensión eficaz, dentro de estos posibles valores, lo puedes ajustar para conseguir los 110Vca de tu crepera.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2016)

No sale rentable ni de lejos traer esos electrodomésticos.
Pero ya que lo tienes, puedes intentar algo de lo que te han dicho.
Yo iba y compraba una que seguramente será más barato


----------



## miguelus (Jul 11, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si colocas un *diodo* rectificador en serie entre la red eléctrica domiciliaria y tu crepera la tensión eficaz sobre esta se reduce a aproximadamente la mitad.
> 
> Un *dimmer* es un switch electrónico que conecta la tensión de la red eléctrica de forma que esta queda deformada reduciendo su tensión eficaz, dentro de estos posibles valores, lo puedes ajustar para conseguir los 110Vca de tu crepera.



Mejor explicado  Imposible 

Sal U2


----------



## piloro (Jul 12, 2016)

Creo que lo mejor va a ser comprar otra.....

Muchas gracias a todo!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2016)

Yo le colocaria un dimmer,  los llamados  transformador electronico 220V  a 110Vac de 2000W, los he destapado y solo es un dimmer normal, con su  disipador y los usan solo para cargas resistivas como una plancha de  crepes que a lo mucho llega a 1300W.


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 13, 2016)

y si cambias la resistencia!???....aproximadamente 38 euros

http://www.ebay.es/itm/BEKO-ORIGINAL-HOB-PLACA-ELECTRICA-HORNO-COCINA-RESISTENCIA-162100064-/151985314046?hash=item236307d8fe:g:V7YAAOSwd0BVxL~C

http://www.ebay.es/itm/2kW-240v-PLACA-ELECTRICA-MACIZO-RADIANTE-RESISTENCIA-COCINA-RING-PLATO-ELECTRICO-/131622256596?hash=item1ea54c3fd4:g:xdsAAOxydlFSzDP4

falta saber la marca, modelo, y medidas  de la crepera


----------



## Scooter (Jul 14, 2016)

Hay nuevas por poco más de 20€.
Además suelen estar pensadas para no repararse, pestañas de plástico etc que se rompen al abrirla.
Si, nos cargaremos el planeta por tirarlo todo y no reparar nada, pero rentable no es.


----------



## ea3glb (Jul 15, 2016)

Llegando a la conclusión, como has llegado, de que vas a comprarte otra para 220V  y la yanqui pasará a ser un pisapapeles, o un “*pongo*” de esos de ¿Dónde carajo lo pongo? Tienes otra posible solución.

Si tienes suerte, *puede que hayan *(con suerte, repito,) *DOS resistencias en su interior conectadas en paralelo*, es cuestión de ponerlas en serie y a funcionar. Además deben de ser casi iguales en consumo (más suerte todavia te deseo). _Solo te queda esa posibilidad_ antes de gastarte un dinero en otra o de tener “un trasto” más en casa… siempre y cuando puedas abrirla y cerrarla con éxito, como ya te han dicho, y si hay una sola resistencia, con más razón que un santo, podrás decir aquello de “mi gozo en un pozo”, u el otro dicho tan español y castizo de … “ a cascarla!!” y de ahí a emprender el plan "B" que tienes pensado. Depende de ti.

¡¡Mira que enamorarte de este cacharro en USA!!, la pera sería que dijeses que además pagaste aranceles de aduana o sobrepeso de equipaje.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2016)

Hay una última solución. En España aún quedan viviendas a 125V, busca una, que te va a ser muy muy complicado de encontrar y te mudas allí. 
Así irá bien la crepera y mal todo lo demás; hace cuarenta años ya era complejo encontrar lámparas y electrodomésticos a 125 y había que tirar de autotrafos para todo...

Corolario: No compres electrodomésticos fuera del país en el que vives, al final salen mas caros.


----------



## ruben90 (Jul 16, 2016)

Y si compras otra del mismo modelo y las conectas en serie? 
Iba a decir que con un TRIAC, pero tendría que disipar la misma potencia que consume el aparato (1300W )
Aquí un modelo comercial de _Dimmer_ de 2000W, *La verdad desconfió del disipador, pon uno mas grande.*




O coloca en serie una resistencia calefactora de la misma potencia y mientras haces tus _Crepas_, calientas el agua para el _café_


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2016)

ruben90 dijo:


> Y si compras otra del mismo modelo y las conectas en serie?


Si, y que los termostatos actúen a la vez



ruben90 dijo:


> Iba a decir que con un TRIAC, pero tendría que disipar la misma potencia que consume el aparato (1300W )


Obviamente *NO*, la potencia disipada en el triac es siempre teóricamente cero, en la práctica "algo", algo muy lejano a la potencia de la carga.



ruben90 dijo:


> Aquí un modelo comercial de _Dimmer_ de 2000W, *La verdad desconfió del disipador, pon uno mas grande.*


Si el que lo fabrica ha puesto ese, digo yo que sabe lo que hace, de lo contrario se hinchará a cubrir garantías.



ruben90 dijo:


> O coloca en serie una resistencia calefactora de la misma potencia y mientras haces tus _Crepas_, calientas el agua para el _café_
> http://www.centralservicios.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/65103693.jpg


Si, esa es una opción.


----------

